# Post Surgery Fishing



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, had hip surgery April 1st. Been outta the game since before then.... probably going on three months. Talked to my physical therapist who informed me that water aerobics were in my rehab future and so I halfheartedly asked him about float tubing, fully expecting to get shot down. Much to my surprise, he said that since I still had full range of motion, it might actually be helpful for doing low resistance strengthening for my hip/thigh/posterior muscles. Yay me!! Well, anyway, decided to go chase trout quite a ways from home. Also being single now, I seem to have a little more in the fishing fund when I get paid. (Eating out is cheaper too) but I digress.

Got to my location a little late, since I was slightly hung over from a league draft party the night before. Wasn't too windy, but I knew this area was notorious for winds from the south. There were a few fly fishermen around the edges but only one other tuber so in I went. Kicking wasn't bad.. didn't really hurt at all and the new bladder in the tube was holding up nicely. Was casting maribou... just was determined to throw it all day because I'd caught nice trout on it down south last summer. Wanted to see how these fish responded and sure enough, in a little dropoff area, felt the rubber band tug back and set the hook in a fat tiger. Probably would have run 20+ but I didn't have a net or a tube apron. Didn't matter since she got close enough for me to touch and then tossed my jig at me. That got me excited... and wet so I kept kicking around. The wind was really picking up and I spent most of my day kicking hard to stay in a couple spots I'd seen before and knew to be "fishy". Got a couple bumps all day and threw a Blue Fox and a white Zoom fluke for about 20 minutes before deciding that I had a plan, had hooked a fish and needed to go back to maribou. When the wind became so bad I couldn't hold my position, I kicked hard back toward shore and my truck. About halfway there in the same dropoff area, I got another hit and set the hook into another fish. Didn't feel as big, and came to the surface pretty quickly. Worked it over and saw the colors of a spawning CRCT. Having never caught one in spawning glory, I was determined to land this fish so I slowly kicked back to shore, left the tube and waded in to claim the prize. I haven't been that excited over a fish for a long, long time. It was simply the most beautiful fish I've ever laid hands or eyes on. I admired the guy for a few moments, took a couple pictures and let him swim away.... capper on a great trip out in the outdoors. Fished half heartedly for a few more minutes but knew I had a long drive ahead of me so I packed my gear and bailed. Here's the fish that made my day.



















For what its worth, I passed the Berry on my way home. The edges are definitely rotten and it shouldn't be long before there are some fishable gaps between the ice and shore, at least on the east side.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sweet! Way nice that you were able to get out and float again, regardless of the wind battle. Nice cutt. I'll get my bloody cutt pretty soon.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

good that your getting out at least and wow that is an awsome looking fish


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hope the recovery keeps going good for you. looking forward to your posts you done a good job on those in the past. keep us informed how your coming along.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see that you can get out and fish again.
Thanks for the post.
Nice looking fish!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Those blood red cutts sure are pretty, that's for sure.

I'm a believer in those marabous. They work!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Your awful young for hip surgery...what did they end up doing?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys... I was sure glad I wasn't going to be confined to the house all summer. Even this fall, if I can't hunt, at least I'll be able to fish. Honestly, might take some time off from hunting hard for a while. Oh well, more time to fish right?  Looking forward to posting some reports and pics again... just kinda have gotten away from fishing when that really used to be all I'd do. 

Sawsman, thanks to suggestions from a couple folks and inspired by Brookieguy1's dedication to maribou, I fished with mostly that on a trip last summer and really fell in love with it. I need to get some more in different colors so I can play around with some things on closer lakes but I'm a definite believer at this point also!!

TKB, they went in and rounded off the top of my leg bone and cleaned up the cartilage on the inside of the socket where it had been sliced up... just made a better fit. Should be good as new in August if everything keeps going as well as it has so far. 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hiya RR77...sure glad all is going good for ya after surgery and you're on the mend. That thearpy in the tube will help out glad the Doc agreed with it...Sure are nice looking colorful fishies with a super report...looking forward to more fun times from ya...be way cool to have a combo report from you and Leaky... 8) 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Oh well, more time to fish right?  Looking forward to posting some reports and pics again... just kinda have gotten away from fishing when that really used to be all I'd do.


And this period spent away from fishing; Was this a "happy" time in your life? 

I'm really happy for you, that you'll be able to spend more time doing something you're passionate about without the distractions that previously kept you from doing so.

Let's go fishing!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh well, more time to fish right?  Looking forward to posting some reports and pics again... just kinda have gotten away from fishing when that really used to be all I'd do.
> ...


Short answer... yes and no. Yeah, I'm really looking forward to getting back to slimy, fishy hands, some lip lifts on a few bass, and whiplash hooksets on some big catfish.  I love archery hunting but am disillusioned with our deer program, and can fish state wide year round.... I like the OPPORTUNITY part of that picture. :lol: I agree LOAH, I'd love to be part of one of your "epic all day trips" so holler at me and lets get it done!!

K2... I'd love to do a combo trip with the Leakster... but we've chatted and its just not the same without Sparky able to go full strength for him so until that changes, Leaky/Riverrat combo trips are probably not in the near future. I would love to fish with Leaky and put up a full blown picturepalooza for you but I've got to convince him to go first.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL cutts!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Great fish! Great report! Glad you were able to get out! 

Just have a few questions. What color of maribou were you using? Size? Thanks. I'm not much good at jigs...


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Beautiful color on that cutt! Hopefully after a season of tubing you'll be as good as new with the hip. best of luck to you


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

> Hiya RR77...sure glad all is going good for ya after surgery and you're on the mend. That thearpy in the tube will help out glad the Doc agreed with it...Sure are nice looking colorful fishies with a super report...looking forward to more fun times from ya...be way cool to have a combo report from you and Leaky... 8) 8)


Yeah, RR, my old all time buddy has been after me to take some trips to some of my most memorable spots. The most important, is to the Snake River below Swan Falls, drive in, hike in, for river smallies. It's about 700 mi. round trip.  
First off, congratulations on your new mod. assignment!!! 2nd., I didn't realize all this time you were a lady and a vet??? Just going by your logo. If so, that's double impressive to me. Hope I didn't post anything you didn't want here. If so, let me know and I can delete.  
Ya know, If you would accompany us, I just might do it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Yeah, this old fart can still dream.  If I can get The Sparkinator healed up, I'd do it in a N.Y. heart beat with any good friend like RR. Of course RR has priority. :!:


----------

